# Ladies Ice Fishing...Any luck?



## Anish

So, now that we are FINALLY starting to get some ice out there, lets hear some ice fishing reports from the ladies. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

ICE??? What is that? I'm starting to think I won't be doing any ice fishing this year. No ice in this neck of the woods. But, Steelhead season is only a couple months away now. :lol:


----------



## huntinlady

Ditto for me, River Lady. We'll get a lil' ice today and tomorrow, but a warm up is predicted, so I'm just waitin.


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> ICE??? What is that? I'm starting to think I won't be doing any ice fishing this year. No ice in this neck of the woods. But, Steelhead season is only a couple months away now. :lol:


Oh, I'll tell you what! I am countin down the days! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> Oh, I'll tell you what! I am countin down the days! :lol:


I hear ya, I started counting the days the last time I walked away from the river last spring.


----------



## Anish

Hit the ice for the first time this year yesterday. Took my husband out on Houghton lk. Man, spooky ice! The ice was at least a good 4" on up to 8" depending on where you were. Unfortunately we both got skunked but, all in all it was a good trip out. Thinking about taking my 11 year old out on a small local lake (you couldnt pay me to be out on houghton today!) and see how we do. Probably won't go more than 10 feet off shore but, Thats where the pike are . 
I'll give an update....


----------



## tangleknot

Looking forward to getting out this year as I didn't last year. Just waiting for some safe ice around here now.


----------



## Anish

I seem to have managed to find safe ice I just cant seem to find the fish!! 
Went out on Peach lake this evening and got skunked. Oh well, thats the way the game goes. Tomorows plan is to head to St. Helen.


----------



## shawnhunts1

Went out last thursday on a small lake near rose city....5000 holes later 1 little fish.
shawn


----------



## Anish

:lol:
Well, you have caught more than I have this year!


----------



## shawnhunts1

anish

Lake George yesterday...about 8 guys some were out since noon I got there about 3:15 left at 5. caught 1 nice large mouth that was immediately released. Saw2 gills caught and that was all. How about lake ogemaw any info?


----------



## Anish

shawnhunts1 said:


> anish
> 
> Lake George yesterday...about 8 guys some were out since noon I got there about 3:15 left at 5. caught 1 nice large mouth that was immediately released. Saw2 gills caught and that was all. How about lake ogemaw any info?


Hey, thanks for the info on George! I might just have to shoot over there tomorow . At this point I have decided to see how many times I can go ice fishing and NOT catch anything! :lol:
I don't have anyone I can access Lk. Ogemaw through but I did drive by it yesterday on the way to a doctors appointment and unfortunately I couldnt tell much. It's definitely iced over but I didnt see anyone out on it. If you want to get a really good report I would suggest calling Deans Bait and Tackle or J & P Sporting Goods. Both have given me honest accurate information in the past. J & P is under new ownership but, the new owners seem like really nice people who know what they are talking about. Sorry I couldnt be more help .


----------



## DuckGirl

Anish said:


> So, now that we are FINALLY starting to get some ice out there, lets hear some ice fishing reports from the ladies.
> 
> Good Luck!!


I've been doing pretty well this season. Been all over the state too. I started fishing in Marquette on December 15th, and have been out at least 3 times a week since then. I am getting tired of it though, its been a crappy year for ice and spudding all the way out every time you fish is getting real old. Today I am headed out on Higgins for the smelt bite tonight. Hopefully we do well. 

Im also looking forward to steelhead season for some reason, especially since I have no idea what I am doing or where to go. :help::coolgleam


----------



## Anish

:woohoo1:

Glad to hear one of us is doing well!!!

Please let me know how you do with the smelt. I'm hoping to get out on Higgins next week!


----------



## DuckGirl

Anish said:


> :woohoo1:
> 
> Glad to hear one of us is doing well!!!
> 
> Please let me know how you do with the smelt. I'm hoping to get out on Higgins next week!


OK is more like it  Is it just me or is the fishing just slow this season? Every time we have been out it has been decent, but nothing spectacular. Higgins Lake was a blast. We didn't do super well (like previous statement :lol though, but we did OK. My first time catching smelt through the ice (been dipping a lot!). We were only there a few hours taking a buddy out. Got there around 4 and left at 8:30. We left early because he had to work an early shift. Ended up with 19 Smelt and 1 Perch. People surrounding us didn't get a dang thing a whole group of guys got 3, so in comparison we did pretty well. Heard the bite turns back on at Midnight though. Ice was good. Solid 8", some spots had 5" though. Guys were out on quads and snowmobiles. We walked.


----------



## Anish

:lol:
Well, from the sound of it, you are doing great! This year has been terrible!!! Thanks for the Higgins ice update. It never ceases to amaze me the risks people will take. I always walk. You just never know and in my oppinion, it isn't worth the risk. I'm planning a trip to Higgins on Wednesday, so we'll see what happens. Not feeling too terribly optomistic, but I can't stand sitting around waiting for spring to get here. I NEED TO GET OUT!!! :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

I would give you a report but since I do NOT go out on the ice... don't hold your breath for me.


----------



## DuckGirl

Anish said:


> :lol:
> Well, from the sound of it, you are doing great! This year has been terrible!!! Thanks for the Higgins ice update. It never ceases to amaze me the risks people will take. I always walk. You just never know and in my oppinion, it isn't worth the risk. I'm planning a trip to Higgins on Wednesday, so we'll see what happens. Not feeling too terribly optomistic, but I can't stand sitting around waiting for spring to get here. I NEED TO GET OUT!!! :lol:


Hope you do well, and shout out how you do.


----------



## Anish

Well, I didnt end up going :rant:. Been sick all week (figures). As soon as I do get over there, I will post a report.


----------



## DuckGirl

Anish said:


> Well, I didnt end up going :rant:. Been sick all week (figures). As soon as I do get over there, I will post a report.


Yeah Bummer. The fish will still be there...hopefully the ice will still be there too. Ice is diminishing around me, I've kinda given up on ice fishing this season. I found a new addiction fly fishing for steelhead. No luck yet but my next trip out I'm not coming home until I hook up. :bouncy:


----------

